# Cher Chien Maltese



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Everyone.. 

I haven't posted in a while, so busy with vet clinic and consultation business...but wanted to let anyone that is interested in a male puppy, Cheryl Filson of Cher Chien (where I have gotten my three girls from) has a couple of male puppies. They are SOOO pretty but she just has enough boys  so is letting these gorgeous boys go.

Her website is: http://cherchien.webs.com/ and if you go to "available puppies" you can see some of the photos. They are older than that now, but even prettier now.

She is a great person to work with. I read somewhere on this forum (from a few years ago) someone didn't like dealing with her. She doesn't like dealing via email. She wants her puppies to go to the BEST home possible and feels that with email, you can't get a sense of what the person is like. She wants to have a conversation with that person and KNOW her puppies are going to the best home possible.. so just wanted to clear up that old post up.


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Here is the newest member... her puppies are pretty much, cookie cutter to this girl  Her name is:
Cher Chien's Kiss Me, Ime Glamorous "Ritzy"


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (Maltsnme @ Dec 20 2009, 11:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864765


> Here is the newest member... her puppies are pretty much, cookie cutter to this girl  Her name is:
> Cher Chien's Kiss Me, Ime Glamorous "Ritzy"
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on your new addition Karla, she is gorgeous! Is she for show? :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Ritzy is gorgeous. Congratulations.
Edited to add:
I just clicked on the Cher Chien website. You have some gorgeous pictures of Indy and Feather on the site in your album.


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Dec 20 2009, 11:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864822


> QUOTE (Maltsnme @ Dec 20 2009, 11:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864765





> Here is the newest member... her puppies are pretty much, cookie cutter to this girl  Her name is:
> Cher Chien's Kiss Me, Ime Glamorous "Ritzy"
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on your new addition Karla, she is gorgeous! Is she for show? :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hi Carina...

Yes, she is 5 mo old now and I'm hoping she will stay just as she is, because she is gorgeous. tail set, topline, front, rear, all beautiful and well, her face speaks for itself 

Thanks Carina... btw, I SO enjoyed your "snow video" on the MSD list LOL. so cute.

Karla N Girlz


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Dec 20 2009, 11:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864833


> Ritzy is gorgeous. Congratulations.
> Edited to add:
> I just clicked on the Cher Chien website. You have some gorgeous pictures of Indy and Feather on the site in your album.[/B]


Well, thank you Elaine. I never thought I'd be dressin' up foofoo girls... but I LOVE it. I'm going to make a calendar. Justs have to get their "New Year's Eve" photo added and should have one for every month )))

My fav are the chocolate photos. 


Karla N Girlz


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

What cuties! Thanks for sharing with us here. :wub:


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

QUOTE (almitra @ Dec 20 2009, 03:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864907


> What cuties! Thanks for sharing with us here. :wub:[/B]


Well, thanks for all of the comments and I hope if anyone is looking for a sweet baby boy, they won't pass up a chance to talk to Cheryl. I LOVE her dogs they are just so beautiful and SWEET! I want everyone to have one LOL. (just kidding, I know there are people that shouldn't have a dog, let alone a Maltese baby)

thanks for letting me hang out with you today. I'll be back soon.

Karla N Girlz


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Cheryl does have beautiful puppies. Beautiful heads and temperment.

Tina


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Hi Karla,

Your maltese are lovely. I've only attended a few of the shows in the Chicago area but each time I have talked to Cheryl and introduced myself. I like that she is approachable and friendly to us "pet people". I also met Sandy Bingham Porter who is also very warm and personable. I know that Sandy sometimes breeds on a very limited basis, not sure if she still does. I love her light weight puppy pens. They are great for use as a gate or as a pen and are so easy to fold up and throw into the car when needed. 

Debbie


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

QUOTE (Tina @ Dec 20 2009, 05:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864948


> Cheryl does have beautiful puppies. Beautiful heads and temperment.
> 
> Tina[/B]


Tina, 

I will be sure and pass that along to her 

Karla N Girlz


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Dec 20 2009, 05:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864950


> Hi Karla,
> 
> Your maltese are lovely. I've only attended a few of the shows in the Chicago area but each time I have talked to Cheryl and introduced myself. I like that she is approachable and friendly to us "pet people". I also met Sandy Bingham Porter who is also very warm and personable. I know that Sandy sometimes breeds on a very limited basis, not sure if she still does. I love her light weight puppy pens. They are great for use as a gate or as a pen and are so easy to fold up and throw into the car when needed.
> 
> Debbie[/B]


Hi Debbie.. I know that Cheryl prides herself on talking and treating the "pet people" well. That is how I met her. My first Malt, Indi was purely for a "pet" and companion, not show. That came later. Cheryl was the only one that called me back, of the breeders I called. I've talked to her over and over about many wonderful matches, between a puppy and new owners and she truly is thrilled each and every time. She truly does care about their well being and about the person. We became friends and were friends for a long time before I got a show dog from her. 

Sandy is an absolute sweetheart as well. I TOO LOVE and have her lightweight pens. 

Your babies are adorable. I love that photo of them. 

Karla N Girlz


----------

